# Rover system DVR 4CH connect to pc



## DJice07

I have a Rover system DVR 4CH with 4 CCTV camera's connected to it i want to view it through a computer stream it on the internet for free i dont want to use DYN web hosting because it cost money does anyone know a way to do this for free ?


----------



## Wand3r3r

You forward the dvr's required ports to the static ip you set on the dvr per the manual.

Before you leave home you go to ipchicken.com and note your public ip address. You use that ip address and port number to access the dvr.

My dvr comes with software called cms lite. It asks for logon name passwork, ip address and port number. Walla I am in.

You only use dynamic dns [and after the trial its free] when you just want to use a domain name instead of a ip address to access.


----------

